

Ask PG: Founder Control in 2012+ - davismwfl

You wrote an essay in 12/2010 on Founder Control after Series A financing and said in the next year you thought it would be the norm for Founders to maintain board control.<p>Would you say this has become true, or is it still split?<p>Happy to hear from anyone with knowledge as well.
======
pg
Yes, I'd say it's now more common than not, at least with startups we've
funded.

~~~
davismwfl
Thank you for taking time to answer.

